
Shopgoodwill.com – Auction Site Like eBay, but for Goodwill Stores - peter_d_sherman
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
Here's an URL to search for computer-related stuff:

[https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listings?st=&sg=&c=30&s=&lp=0&h...](https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listings?st=&sg=&c=30&s=&lp=0&hp=999999&sbn=False&spo=False&snpo=False&socs=False&sd=False&sca=False&caed=8/10/2020%2012:00:00%20AM&cadb=7&scs=False&sis=False&col=0&p=1&ps=39&desc=False&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true)

